# Um, yeah, so...I'm back.



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

And now I'm listening to a whole lot of Bruckner. It used to be Bruckner and Ravel, but now...uh...now it's just Bruckner, basically. Smattering of Sibelius, less one of Mahler, a pinch of Bach thrown in, you know, but it's exceedingly odd to say that Bruckner is the main composer I listen to right now.

It's weird for me to say this, being a mostly non-religious person (let alone a devout Catholic church organist), but Bruckner's music does have that strange feel of a confessional about it, or something like it. But it's not his confessional, it's the listener's.

The "What am I missing in Bruckner" thread kinda got me thinking about the Mahler/Bruckner dichotomy, and, yes, there is the element of "restlessness/repose" between the two, but writing the previous paragraph got me to thinking about what made me write it (hooray for metawriting). I'm starting to feel that Mahler's music is kind of a "here's what I'm feeling, if you agree then jump in" music, not to bash Mahler or anything. Bruckner I think is totally opposite. It's "here's what you're feeling; I can relate." And it's this that I find so immensely reassuring about his music.

Alright, enough confessionalizing, I'm going back to my smart-*** bluntness.


----------

